
TechCrunch20 Conference: Caterina Fake, MC Hammer & Rajeev Motwani Join Expert Panel - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/11/techcrunch20-conference-rajeev-motwani-caterina-fake-mc-hammer-join-expert-panel/
======
brett
MC Hammer?

~~~
veritas
I thought it was a joke at first. I have no idea why he's there since in my
view the conference's credibility takes a bit of a hit with his inclusion as
an "expert."

... waits for the requisite MC Hammer jokes, lyrics, and one liners.

~~~
brett
_Hammer is an advisor to stealth Internet start-up Dance Jam._

Whatever that means. What would Arrington be saying if _someone else's_
conference included MC Hammer?

